# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Krebs und moderne Medizin

## Gertrud

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dies sind die unausgegorenen Gedanken und Beobachtungen eines medizinischen Laien.
Ich beschäftige mich nun seit einer Woche als Angehörige eines an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten mit Therapie dieses Krebses/Hormontherapie.
Aufgewachsen bin ich vor langer Zeit mit der Stahl- und Strahlmedizin, die den Krebs besiegen wollte und bei 5jähriger Abwesenheit von Krebs von Sieg sprach.
Seit einiger Zeit beobachte ich, dass Krebserkrankungen generell nun lieber mit Chemos behandelt werden.
Das Ergebnis dieses Umschwungs in der Medizin überzeugt mich allerdings nicht.
Zuerst hatte eine Kollegin mit ca. 70 Jahren Lungenkrebs. Sie bekam Chemos, die sollten ja in erster Linie lindern, taten dies aber nicht und sie verstarb schnell.
Dann war eine Kundin dran, Nierenkrebs, nur Chemos, nichts half, heulendes Elend. Morphium, Exitus. Dauerte gar nicht lange.
Dann traf es einen Nachbarn in meiner Strasse. Leberkrebs, nur Chemos, er sagte, er sei etwas spät zum Arzt gegangen. Er wurde dahingerafft.
Dann der nächste Nachbar. Er hatte Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs, ging ambulant zu Chemos zum Arzt, Volltreffer, er war ganz schnell hin.
Da fand ich bei YouTube eine Serie Videos der Uni Tübingen, ich sah mir einige Stunden Vorträge an über die neuen Krebstherapien, die nicht heilen.
Mit Krebs muss man nun leben.
Auf die Serie stiess ich zufällig, ich wollte mich über Organspende informieren, weil die moderne Medizin uns ja nun Ausweise zuschickt.
Auch die Organtransplantation verfolge ich seit Barnard, besonders die Hirntoddebatte, für mich ist hirntot nicht tot. Und demzufolge schau ich auch auf die Austauschmedizin, sei es ein Herz, sei es Gewebe, seien es künstliche Gelenke sehr skeptisch. Nein, ich möchte kein fremdes Organ erhalten. Ich bin mit der Endlichkeit meines Daseins einverstanden. ich bin mit ganzheitlicher Medizin, Kräutern und Hahnemann bisher gut durchs Leben gekommen. Mehr kann ein Mensch nicht wollen. Ich bin dankbar.
Und nun beschäftige ich mich aus gegebenem Anlass mit Prostataleiden und Hormontherapie. Auch dort ist die Therapiemöglichkeit begrenzt. Ich hab die Leidenden beim Arzt gesehen und im Krankenhaus, mir graust.
Ich weiss nicht, woran es liegt, ich halte die moderne Medizin für ein Gaukelspiel. Das hat nichts mit helfen zu tun, eher mit hinters Licht führen.
Bei Robert Koch und Ferdinand Sauerbruch gab es noch klare Linien.
Ich seh, dass sich das Leiden der Kranken eher verlängert, als dass Leid gelindert wird.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass mir in diesem Forum auf den Pfad des tugendhaften Denkens heimgeleuchtet wird.
Danke
Gertrud

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Gertrud,

selten findet man im Forum so einfühlsame und verständliche Beiträge eines Angehörigen. Danke für Deine Ausführungen, die mir als Betroffenen Mut machen, zuversichtlich auf den Rest meiner Lebenszeit zu schauen. Stahl und Strahl habe ich schon hinter mir und dabei will ich es auch belassen. Diesen Entschluss habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit getroffen und meinem Urologen schon angekündigt, bei einem evtl. Wiederanstieg des PSA-Wertes, die Messungen und Behandlungen bei ihm einzustellen. Nach einem erfüllten Leben kann man mit der Akzeptanz der Endlichkeit zu jeder Zeit den "Abschied" nehmen, ist meine Einstellung. 
Ein selbstbestimmter Mensch sollte auch über seinen letzten Weg im Leben selbst bestimmen dürfen.
Deine Worte stärken mich dabei und dafür nochmals meinen Dank.
Ich glaube, dass Du und Dein Vater den richtigen Weg finden. Ich habe meinen Vater durch Krankheit verloren als er 51 Jahre alt war und konnte vor mehr als 40 Jahren aufgrund der deutschen Trennung nicht einmal Abschied von ihm nehmen.

Alles Gute

Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mit Krebs muss man nun leben


Chemotherapie führt nur in wenigen Krebsarten zur Heilung. Ansonsten wird sie dort eingesetzt, wo weder Stahl noch Strahl was ausrichten können, oder dann zu diesen unterstützend, wie beim Brustkrebs, wo sie öfter hilft, zu heilen. 
Stark vereinfacht:
 Wer _anstelle_ einer OP eine Chemo bekommt, ist todgeweiht und Deine Freunde und Bekannten wären auch ohne die giftigen Infusionen gestorben - sie hatten wohl keine Hilfe mehr zu erwarten von Stahl oder Strahl. Da liegt es an den Ärzten, zu erklären, dass der erhoffte Gewinn an Lebenszeit erstens nicht garantiert ist und zweitens teuer erkauft wird. Aber wer ist schon so abgeklärt, ansonsten recht gesund nach einer zu späten Krebsdiagnose nicht nach dem dürrsten Grashalm zu greifen, um den Absturz ins grosse Leiden aufzuschieben, und das Sterben und den "Tod", worauf manch ein von der Diagnose überraschter noch nicht vorbereitet ist.

Das Übel am Krebs in spätem Stadium ist eben, dass er zwar stets gleich schnell wächst wie vor Jahren im Anfangsstadium:
Er verdoppelt sich in gleichbleibenden Zeiträumen von jeweils mehreren Wochen oder Monaten. Ein Tumor von einem Millimeter Durchmesser braucht drei solche Verdoppelungszeiten (VZ), bis er zwei Millimeter misst. Für dieselbe Volumenzunahme braucht derselbe Tumor später nur Stunden. Und wenn er einen Zentimeter gross ist, wird der nach drei VZ zwei Zentimeter messen, die absolute Zunahme ist aber in gleicher Zeit das Tausendfache des Kleintumors.
Im Falle des Prostatakrebses kann diese Entwicklung nicht nur mit der Chemo um eine oder zwei VZ von ein paar Monaten zurückgeworfen werden, sondern mit der AHT ganz angehalten werden. Für ein Jahr oder auch viel länger, und dies mit Nebenwirkungen, die zwar lästig und dauerhaft sind, aber in keinem Verhältnis zu jenen einer Chemo alter Schule stehen.





> Stahl und Strahl habe ich schon hinter mir und dabei will ich es auch belassen. Diesen Entschluss habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit getroffen und meinem Urologen schon angekündigt, bei einem evtl. Wiederanstieg des PSA-Wertes, die Messungen und Behandlungen bei ihm einzustellen.


Lieber Roland,
Du bist einer der Wenigen, die nach der radikalen OP noch PSA aufwiesen, der mit der Bestrahlung nicht nur reduziert werden konnte, sondern auf Nullkommanull gebracht wurde. Da kann man sich locker distanzieren von der Antihormontherapie und so tun, als sei die des Teufels. Nun schau dir bitte mal meine Verlaufsgrafik an (Link unten in der Signatur) und versuche Dir vorzustellen, ob ich ohne AHT diese Zeilen noch verfassen würde, ob ich vor wenigen Tagen noch auf einem 4'000er gestanden hätte, zusammen mit einem MS- Betroffenen, der seit Jahren seine teuflische Krankheit mit den Produkten dieser ach so bösen Pharmaindustrie kontrolliert. (Ich geb ja zu, der Abstieg von 2'500 m am letzten Tag der Tour war etwas zu viel.)
Klar, ein Rezidiv müsste sich bei Dir über Jahre hocharbeiten durch dutzende Verdoppelungszyklen, und AHT-naiv wie Du nun mal bist, hättest Du jederzeit die Möglichkeit, bei Beschwerden die Notbremse zu ziehen. Morgens ein Casodex einwerfen, und der Spuk wäre vorbei!

Nun, Gertruds Vater wird nie mehr Wandern. Aber ihn, einfach weil der Kriegschirurg Sauerbruch ein toller Mann gewesen sei, seinen stets wachsenden Knochenmetastasen ausliefern?  Das wäre schon ein krasses Stück Unmenschlichkeit, das Du da unterstützt!

Und NEIN, @liebe Gertrud, mit (Prostata-)Krebs muss Mann heute nicht einfach so leben, oder sich von einer Chemo alten Stils zugrunderichten lassen, sondern es gibt auch gegen das schmerzverzerrte Endstadium eine überaus wirksame Therapie, deren Nebenwirkungen im Verhältnis zum ersparten Leid geradezu lächerlich sind - wenn man, wie Wannderfreund und wie dein Vater, zuvor noch nie eine AHT hatte. Auch bei Medikamentenüberempfindlichkeit gibt es Wege, etwaige, seltene Realtionen zu kontrollieren durch Umsteigen auf ein anderes Medikament. Für einen vielfach kranken, sehr alten Mann dürfte es egal sein, dass die AHT nicht heilt, sondern "nur" um Jahre aufschiebt. 
Die AHT lindert, wie kaum etwas anderes, und dies in kürzester Zeit!

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Gertrud

Hallo Roland!
Mir wurde der Unterschied zwischen Mann und Frau bei derartigem Krebs bewusst, als der Halter seinen alten Hund mit Hodenkrebs kastrieren liess und 9 Monate später sagte: Die OP würde ich nicht nochmal machen lassen, der Hund hatte keine Lebensfreude mehr. Ich als Frau freute mich einfach, dass das Tier noch auf der Welt war und es einige Male wieder zu sehen.
So sah ich nun bei Ärzten und in Krankenhäusern die alten männlichen Urologiepatienten. Ich war sehr erschreckt, das ist kein Aushängeschild für die Zunft.
Es kommt sowieso immer anders, als man denkt.
Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute!
Gertrud

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Gertrud und Hvielemi:-

Zitat Gertrud: 

"So sah ich nun bei Ärzten und in Krankenhäusern die alten männlichen Urologiepatienten. Ich war sehr erschreckt, das ist kein Aushängeschild für die Zunft"

Ach, es ist so schön mitzulesen, wie Du und Hvielemi philosophiert, wie Ihr über die Leiden auf dieser Welt klagt. Gerne würde ich zu Eurem Gespräch einiges beisteuern. Das Philosophieren liegt mir sehr, kann man da doch immer weit ausholen, einen großen Bogen schlagen. 

Der manchen Menschen innewohnende Hang zu Grausamkeiten fand im Mittelalter seine Expression in den Richtern, den Folterknechten, den Henkern und den Zuschauern. In der Neuzeit ist diese Disposition ja nicht verschwunden, findet sich nur in anderen Erscheinungsformen wieder z.B. bei den Praktikern der Massentierhaltung und - wenn ich Gertrud folgen darf, auch in einigen medizinischen Berufsgruppen, z.B. bei Krebsärzten mit ihren Chemotherapien und bei Urologen im Besonderen.

Was wir jetzt dringend brauchen, um gemäß den Gesetzen des Kapitals den innermedizinischen Wettbewerb für bessere Therapien anzukurbeln, ist ein Ranking der medizinischen Fachbereiche. Folgendes Beispiel aus meinem Leben soll verdeutlichen, in welcher Entwicklungsphase die Urologie bei Prostatakrebs sich z. Zt. befindet:

Der erste Zahnarztbesuch, an den ich mich erinnern kann, war im Jahre 1947. Da die Reichsmark keinen Wert hatte, bezahlte meine Mutter den Zahnarzt mit einem silbernen Löffel, den sie auf unserer Flucht vor den Russen mitgenommen hatte. Der Bohrer der Zahnärztin war ein Furcht erregender mehrgliedriger maschineller Arm, der unter heulendem Ton von sichtbaren Keilriemen elektrisch angetrieben wurde, das Bohren im Zahn ein schmerzhafter Horror. So war damals der Besuch beim Zahnarzt gleichbedeutend mit Angst und Schmerzen, und wir schoben den Besuch beim Zahnarzt auf, bis Schmerzen ihn unumgänglich machten. Zahnärzte hatten damals keinen guten Ruf, galten auch nicht als richtige Mediziner. Und genau das ist der Entwicklungsstand der Urologie, Prostatakrebs betreffend, heute. Die Männer scheuen den PSA-Test, weil sie Angst haben vor grober Diagnostik und Therapien, die mehr verstümmeln als heilen. Christian Ligensa hatte in einem seiner letzten, inzwischen gelöschten Beiträge behauptet, die Prostatakrebs-Therapie sei 10 Jahre zurück. Reinardo ist ein Gegner solchen Schönredens. Die Prostatakrebs-Therapie ist in Wahrheit 50-60 Jahre zurück, denn der Besuch beim Urologen ist ein Angst machendes Ereignis. 

Seit den 40er/50er Jahren des vergangenen Jahrhunderts hat die Zahnmedizin einen unerhörten Aufstieg genommen, kann sich in ihren Leistungen und Erfolgen mit den Kardiologen den 1. Platz im medizinischen Ranking teilen.

Ob nun an unterster Stelle im Ranking die Urologen stehen oder die Psychiater, kann ich nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen, Die Psychiater kenne ich nur aus den Fällen Knut Hamsun und Mollath und den Einweisungspraktiken der Sowjets bei Regimekritikern. Ich hatte auch ein eigenes Schlüsselerlebnis mit Psychiatern, will darüber aber hier nicht berichten. Es gibt über die Psychiatrie auch einen neueren Roman, "Eisberg oder so ähnlich, über den ich aber nur eine Rezension gelesen habe.

Nehmen wir für die Urologie den günstigeren Fall an und weisen ihr den vorletzten Platz im medizinischen Ranking zu. Sie könnte ihr Ranking sofort um mehrere Positionen verbessern, wenn sie den Prostatakrebs an einen anderen Fachbereich abgäbe, z.B. an die Onkologie. Aber das wollen ihre Anführer, die Hochkarätigen nicht aus Gründen, die in einem anderen Thread zu diskutieren wären.

Gertrud irrt, wenn sie die Chemotherapie ganz allgemein verteufelt. Jede Krebsart hat ihre besondere Chemotherapie. Die Chemotherapie bei Prostatakrebs ist eine viel Krebsmasse höherer Malignität vernichtende Therapie. Nur wenn man sie zu spät einsetzt, kann der Körper sie nicht verkraften und so wird sie zur Himmelfahrtstherapie. Auch die Hormontherapie ist eine segensreiche Therapie, wie Hvielemi richtig schreibt. Aber wenn sie ohne rechtes Verständnis ihrer Wirkungsweise verabreicht wir, verursacht sie mehr Probleme als sie löst.

Die Geschichte mit dem Silberlöffel hat übrigens ein gutes Ende genommen: Die Zahnärztin hat uns den Löffel nach einer Woche zurückgegeben. Der Löffel hatte kein Silber, sah nur so aus.

Liebe Gertrud. Nun habe ich Dir einen Blick hinter die Kulissen erlaubt. Ich schlage vor, Du liest nun eifrig im KISP, um über Prostatakrebs mehr Wissenswertes zu erfahren. http://www.prostatakrebse.de/

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Gertrud

Hallo Reinardo, Du schreibst herzerfrischend und verständlich. Bei KISP hab ich schon einiges gelesen.
Jau, das mit dem Zahnarzt... Mein erster Zahnarzt als Kind war ein Dr.med Dr. dent. Er hatte einen Tretbohrer ohne Strom, der wohl im Krieg nützlich war. Der Mann war ein Universalgenie mit guten Diagnosen.
Der Barbier dagegen war ein gemeiner Kerl, wenn er mich zum Haare schneiden in einen Hochstuhl sperrte, dann sagte er genüsslich: Rasieren oder Zahn ziehen?

Mit den Urologen seh ich das so: Sie haben ihre Folterinstrumente verfeinert, verändert, aber echte Heilungen, gute Lösungen, bieten sie Krebspatienten nicht. Ich kenn noch mehrere Männer mit Blasenkrebs. Die sind ähnlich arm dran. Die kriegen ne Ersatzblase aus einem Stück Darm, hinterher sind sie inkontinent, impotent und leiden. 
Aber Blasen- und Beckenbodentraining hülfe... das glauben sie lange, bis sie es selber nicht mehr glauben.
Das mit meinem Vater seh ich als unlautere Kiste. Erst erzählt man ihm jahrelang: alles ok. (Man kann ja mal was übersehen, gell? Auch bei einer Biopsie muss man ja nicht des Pudels Kern treffen.) Findet man was, dann soll man unters Messer, natürlich nervenschonend, macht man Hoffnung. Hinterher gibt es Probleme mit Potenz und Kontinenz. Aber dafür ist Mann dann ja krebsmässig saniert... Bis ein PSA Wert nicht mehr stimmt. Auch die TURP meines Vaters war hinters Licht führen. Ich war da zu den Besprechungen und Unterschriften.  Es hiess: alles gutartig. dass sich am Rande vielleicht ein Krebslein versteckt, nein, wer hätte das für möglich gehalten? Diese Urologen bestimmt nicht. Und hätten sie klar gesagt: Den Suprapubischen zu ziehen, das geht wahrscheinlich nicht, dann hätte mein Vater auf sowas wie Tramadol bestanden, aber nicht eingewilligt. Auch, dass TURP bedeutet: Man jagt etlich Liter Flüssigkeit durch einen alten Körper (80 % der über 80jährigen haben einen Haustierkrebs) der den Krebs verbreiten kann, das wurde verschwiegen.
Beim Urologen erklärte mir dieser: Hormontherapie sei der wahre Jakob. Nebenwirkungen, na vielleicht etwas Hitzewallungen. Eine Spritze kostet 600 Teuros, wer wolle denn auf so einen Luxus verzichten? Als ich fragte: Das ist doch eine Kastration, da hat er bejaht. Na, ist doch toll, für 600 Euros verschwinden die Hoden wie von selbst. Und zwar ohne, dass der Urologe vor der Behandlung darüber ein Wort verliert. Und gelinde gesagt, da fasst Frau sich an den Kopf.
Das ist gemein. Das wär in jedem anderen Gewerbe unlauter.
Und da ich als Frau auf die Familienproblematik gestossen wurde, wenn liebe Ehemänner und Väter bei Hormontherapie zu Bestien werden, schlimmer als bei Alkoholismus, da zweifle ich stark an dem Gewerbe der Urologen. Nicht nur, dass den Männern in der heutigen Zeit bei Krebs so geschadet wird, die Frauen sollen das mit tragen? Ach, so viel Witwenrente gibt es doch gar nicht. Vielleicht sind die Onkologen ja besser. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen.
In einem Pflegeheim gibt es keine Onkologen, keine Urologen. Nur mal so zur Warnung.
Eine Lanze breche ich für einen anderen Urologen, der vor ca. 30 Jahren mit Ikea Regal und Schreibtisch eine Praxis aufmachte. Dort erschien ich nach einer jämmerlichen, schmerzhaften Nacht, legte ihm eine graue Kaffeebohne auf den Tisch, sagte: das Dings ist heute Morgen in meine Kloschüssel gefallen.
Er gab mir eine unverschämte Antwort: Ich bin zu faul das Dings in einem Mörser zu zerstossen und zu analysieren, meist sind das Calciumoxalatsteine. Meiden Sie Tomaten, Rhabarber, insbesondere in Kombination mit Milch. Das war eine leichte Übung. Und es blieb der einzige Nierenstein bis heute.
Und wenn die Urologen auf diese Art Krebs in den Griff kriegen könnten, dann hätten sie was geleistet. Aber so? Meteorologen dürfen sich ständig irren, Urologen auch. Vorsicht!
Gruss Gertrud

----------


## Horst1949

@ Gertrud
@ Reinardo

Wenn ich Eure Beiträge lese, dann weiß ich nicht, ob Eure Beschreibungen tatsächlich einem Segment der realen bundesrepublikanischen Wirklichkeit des Jahre 2013 entsprechen oder fiktive Horrorszenarien sind. Ich kann es nicht ausschließen, dass Ihr das tatsächlich so erlebt. 

Ich jedenfalls erlebte und erlebe die Wirklichkeit der letzten 64 Jahre anders und erfreue mich an den medizinischen Fortschritten seit Sauerbruch und Co., insbesondere auch im Bereich der Urologie.
Horst1949

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber Horst:-

Du hast offenbar nicht erkannt, dass mein Beitrag halb Wahrheit, halb Paradie war. Mit Behinderungen kann man sich arrangieren, sogar noch gut leben. Das erfahre ich selber. Aber Du musst doch zugeben, dass Therapien, die Potenz und Kontinenz gefährden, wo den Männern Brüste wachsen und Männermuskeln in Frauenfett verwandelt werden, nicht gerade Spitze sind. Das eigentlich Skandalöse ist aber, dass Männer gegen derartige "Heilungen" sich nicht  wehren, nicht protestieren, und Ärzten, die uns ihre Therapien als beste aller Welten verkaufen, auch noch die Hände küssen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Gertrud

Genau, Reinardo, das stimmt. Aber ich hab nachgedacht, es ist in der Medizin oft so, dass nur für Linderung gesorgt wird.
Dort wo ein Markt ist, da wird geforscht und man macht Fortschritte.
 Nimm Laser OPs bei Fehlsichtigkeit, obwohl eine Brille durchaus ausreichend ist. Aber Blindheit bleibt Blindheit. Jeden grossen Platz kann man mit Videokameras überwachen, aber einem Blinden zum Sehen verhelfen, das können die Ärzte nicht. 
Chronische Krankheiten, die unbehandelt zum Tode führen, die werden gelindert. Nimm Diabetes oder ähnliche Erkrankungen. Da werden Pens erfunden für Insulin, welches ein Segen ist. Aber die Begleiterkrankungen wie diabetischer Star oder offene Beine, die kommen mit den Jahren trotzdem.
Diese Linderung von chronischen Krankheiten sind kein wahrer Segen und es gibt sie in vielen medizinischen Bereichen.
Auf Heilung sind die Ärzte nicht aus. Stell Dir vor, ganz fiktiv,  ein Laie würde zufällig feststellen, dass 100 g Lakritze am Tag sämtliche Krebserkrankungen beseitigen.
Dann wären nicht nur die Onkologen und Urologen abgeschafft, auch etliche Röntgeninstitute etc. könnten einpacken.
Die Ärzte verfahren wissenschaftlich-technisch, am liebsten würden sie alles Kranke austauschen, ersetzen. Wie Automechaniker.
Ich denk das später weiter, keine Zeit mehr.
Wünsche frohen Sonntag.
LG Gertrud

----------


## Hvielemi

> Stell Dir vor, ganz fiktiv,  ein Laie würde zufällig feststellen, dass 100 g Lakritze am Tag sämtliche Krebserkrankungen beseitigen.


Müssen wir wirklich auf dieses saublöde Niveau hinuntergezerrt werden?
Die meisten von und hier leben mit Palliation, ohne die sie leiden würden,
wie ein gewisser alter Mann in einem Heim, der eben nicht mit 100g
Lakritze von seinen Schmerzen befreit werden kann.

Wenn Du nix besseres zu tun hast, als zu stänkern, wär es besser, zu schweigen.

Hvielemi

----------


## artisun51

danke Hvielemi

für Deine klare Ansage. Du sprichst mir, und vermutlich nicht nur mir, aus der Seele.

arti

----------


## Hartmut S

Es ist leider so, dass viele Krankheiten nicht geheilt werden können.
Ich habe mindestens 2 davon:
Cluster-Kopfschmerz (bing-horton-syndrom) und die Retroperitoneale Fibrose.
Vielleicht kommt nun der PK hinzu, wenn er bei mir unheilbar ist.  :verwirrt: 

Nein, - ich leide nicht mehr so oft.
Dank der modernen Medizin!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> danke Hvielemi für Deine klare Ansage.



Tja, lieber Arti,
den Beifall nehm ich (ohne Freude) entgegen, aber ich hätte ihn lieber auf diesen etwas konstruktiveren  Beitrag gehabt.

Hvielemi

----------


## Reinardo

Aber, aber, Hvielemi. Gut dass Du Deine Bemerkung gelöscht hast. So sprach man nicht zu einer Frau. 

Zu meiner obigen Parodie (Beitrag #5) muss ich noch eine Berichtigung anfügen. Der genannte Roman über die Psychiatrie heisst nicht "Eisberg", sondern "Teufelsberg", umfasst 336 Seiten, geschrieben von Sophie Dannenberg und kostet Euro 19,99. Ich habe ihn mir heute über AMAZON gebraucht für Euro 16,00 bestellt, portofreie Lieferung. Die Verfasserin hat ihre im Roman verarbeiteten Geschehnisse gründlich recherchiert. 
In der STERN-Ausgabe voriger Woche (Nr. 34) findet sich ein Interview mit Gustl Mollath, in welchem er die Offenlegung skandalöser Zustände in den psychiatrischen Kliniken ankündigt: absolute Entrechtung und Erniedrigung der Patienten. 
Literarisch hat der norwegische Dichter Knut Hamsun seinen Zwangsaufenthalt in der Psychiatrie in seiner Erzählung "Auf überwachsenen Pfaden " geschildert. Wer Psychiatern in die Hände fällt, oft auf Betreiben von Familienangehörigen, der ist ganz schlimm dran. Und das geht ganz leicht. Man braucht nur einen gefälligen Gutachter.
Ich bin nun sehr froh, in meinem Rating der Medizinbereiche die Urologie nicht auf die letzte Stelle der Bewertungsskala gesetzt zu haben.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Reinardo,

könntest Du nicht darauf verzichten, immer wieder Pauschalurteile zu fällen? Ich habe, nicht zuletzt in meiner beruflichen Praxis, Psychiater kennen gelernt, die hervorragende Arbeit geleistet haben. Natürlich gibt es auch andere (so lief mir dieses Jahr einer ins Netz, der in der Annahme, seine Patientin werde nichts merken, sein Honorar verdoppeln wollte), die durchschnittliche oder auch unterdurchschnittliche Leistungen erbringen. Aber alle in den gleichen Topf zu werfen, das ist schlicht verletzend für alle jene, die ihre Sache gut machen.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Jürg:-

Da bin ich Deiner Meinung. alls in einen Topf werfen, das kann man nicht. Auch unter Urologen gibt es Mediziner, die viel Erfahrung mitbringen und deren Ratschlägen man vertrauen kann. Das erleben wir ja auch hier im Forum. Ebenso ist es bei Kardiologen und Zahnmedizinern, wo es solche und solche gibt.
Ich meinte den Standard des klinisch zur Anwendung kommenden Medizinbetriebs. Da haben einige Bereiche in den letzten Jahrzehnten  große Fortschritte gemacht, z.B. die Kardiologie mit Stents, Herzschrittmachern und künstlichen Herzklappen, die Zahnmedizin mit Implantaten. Dass die Urologie diesbzgl. nicht unumstritten ist, hat sich in der Diskussion um den PSA-Test gezeigt. Ein an sich harmloser Test, der gescheut wird, weil man bei positivem Befund die  grobe, gefährliche Diagnostik und die unbefriedigenden Therapien fürchtet.
gruß, Reinardo

----------

